# nebie here



## Guest (Feb 10, 2003)

hey guys. well looks like in not the expert anymore. i love muscle cars, mustangs, camaros, corvettes. now im looking into these misterious Z's...... I getting ready for my licence. i been looking at a 91 tt 300z. do u think its a good car for a 16 year old? if so what does this thing do. give me some backround info. Im also wondering what kind of exuast would give it a more muscle sound. Ive seen the name stillin ( is that right?) are they good exuasts? help me here guys im really intrested in this car. 

Thanks

Sean


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2003)

They are too heavy for my flavor, but its definately a better car than the slow NA version. As heavy as a Camaro but less power?....

Good luck on the hunt!


----------



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

It's a sweet car but a twin turbo for a 16 year old I think that's a bit much, the young crowd will have a heavy foot and that's not exactly the first car a 16 year old stomp on first, A little crazy if you ask me, I'd go w/ the non turbo, still looks sweet and is still very quick


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2003)

I have a '91 300zx twin turbo and its the best. It is a really fast car. If you want to go fast get a turbo. Just be carefull cuz its really easy to speed. Expect lots of tickets! As for exhausts, B & B exhausts, and brullen exhausts seem to be the closest to have a kinda growl. Your not gonna get close to a muscle car sound though, especially with the turbo cuz turbo cars tend to be quieter. But you'll get the power.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys you have been alot of help. If anyone wants 2 talk online my s/n is ice69man14 thanks for the help agian


sean


----------

